# Yikes--32f/0c



## GanjaGuru (Oct 2, 2005)

It arrived VERY early this year fer crying out loud.
We usually don't get that low til the end of the month, not the beginning.
Luckily, most of my outdoor girls (early-maturing hash indica's) are already harvested, manicures and are now in bags or jars.
I have 3 plants remaining on the garden.  One is almost ready but the other 2--my biggest ones and the only sativa's) need another 3 weeks of ABOVE freezing temps.
To-days high is forecast as 70F.  So I'm hoping that the overnight of 32F didn't hurt too much.
And if they die before finishing--well, I've been doing this for quite a long time, and am aware that farming--of anything--is a crap shoot.


----------



## Hick (Oct 5, 2005)

Yep, "Frost" warnings over my entire area for tonite, too. (freezing rain/possible snow)
Forecast saw it coming, so I've been "bustin a hump" to get 'em in. T-44, AK 47, OG and Bubba Kush have finished, still have Apollo 11 needing another week or two. Long term forecast says "back into the 70's by the weekend..


----------



## tallslim (Nov 9, 2005)

if your gardens are not too big, cant you guys put a plastic tarp over them


----------

